# Archery questions



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am considering taking up archery. How do I find out my draw length? I know I have to measure but where?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Your draw length is the distance from your chosen anchor point to the rest location on the bow...or, generally speaking, to the web of your opened left hand...roughly (assuming you're right handed).

I would suggest a trip to your local archery shop and let the pros assist you.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

That's what I just did last weekend...

There's also a rule-of-thumb formula. If I remember correctly, it's (your wingspan-15)/2. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.

My wingspan is 78" (which they measured for me at Scheels)
78-15=63 
63/2 = 31.5

The bows that felt best for me were set up at 31" so that formula was fairly close.

I'm 6'4" and all arms, which limited my options somewhat, but I wound up putting a bow that I was very happy with on layaway... I can't wait to pick it up and start shooting.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'd go to a proshop but there isn't one within 400 miles. I am just thinking about buying a used bow to see if I like archery enough to justify buying a new bow.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Take a peice of string and hold one end in your bow hand and draw back your other hand just like your drawing a bow but let the string slide thru your fingers yet keep it taught. This should get you pretty close.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You need to go to a pro shop and draw a bow w/ a measured arrow on it. You draw it to where you are comfortable and you are not stretched out. Most guys average around 29 inches. Everyone can be a little different though. My wingspan is about 72 inches but I have a 31 inch draw length and I'm not all spread out. Its whats comfortable and where I need to be. Although I'm quite the exception....


----------

